# Pacbay Pwer Wrapper Tail Stock and 1/4" mandrel



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pacbay Power Wrapper Tail Stock and 1/4" mandrel. In good shape. $35.00 local. $37.00 shipped. Paypal preferred.


----------

